# Posting rules



## aleksey64 (Jan 27, 2021)

*EDIT* I have directly messaged the administrator who moved my post to a restricted area of the forum causing me to lose access. I couldn't find a way to delete this post, so please disregard.

Dear Administrators,

I am new to this Forum. So excuse me if I am asking a question that appears obvious to you. 

Am I allowed to comment on my own post? It seems to me counterintuitive that as the forum members keep answering my questions that I asked in my original (previous) post, I have no way of responding to their proposals. 

Is this by your intention? Or, is this some sort of the interface error (bug)?

Aleksey


----------



## Guest002 (Feb 19, 2020)

aleksey64 said:


> Dear Administrators,
> 
> I am new to this Forum. So excuse me if I am asking a question that appears obvious to you.
> 
> ...


I'm not an administrator, but welcome anyway, and absolutely: you are allowed to reply to anything, including your own posts (sometimes it's the only way to correct an error, when sufficient time has elapsed to prevent you editing the original post to remove the error directly).


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

aleksey64 --

Welcome to the Forum.

Heed well the advice of AbsolutelyBaching. He's almost always right.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

aleksey64 said:


> *EDIT* I have directly messaged the administrator who moved my post to a restricted area of the forum causing me to lose access. I couldn't find a way to delete this post, so please disregard.
> 
> Dear Administrators,
> 
> ...


This will be moved also , https://www.talkclassical.com/site-feedback-and-technical-support/
that said, one should read the rules , never a bad idea.
Warm welcome anyway .


----------

